# TTOC Women Shirt ???



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

If you remember we were severall frenchies at the TTOC meeting in Burghley .....

My question is the following :

In the AbsoluTTe magazine severall women of our group saw the t-shirts with the inscription "Nice TT's"....

We are about 10 of us who would like to have one of those...if you still sell them Â 8)

Is it possible to make a group buy and how should we proceed...and how much would it cost to get them delivered in France (or Switzerland) ?

Thanks in advance ....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Zaika

This "shouldn't" be a problem... I'll get someone on the merchandise side to contact you to discuss it further. 

Mark


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And perhaps an A4 glossy photo of you all in the T-Shirts would be a nice 'centre poster pullout' feature for the next issue!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Or even 10 months of next years TTOC calendar


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Zaika,
There's been a delay in supply of the ladies shirts due to holidays at the manufacturer. It should all be sorted now, so when we have confirmed delivery and quantity, I think we should have enough to cover your 10. Will they want delivering to a central person (you ?) or 10 different addresses ?

Rob


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> Or even 10 months of next years TTOC calendar Â


And I thought that I was the only 'dirty old man' with a TT. You've excelled yourself Norm'!!


----------

